

The Star Trek Economy: (Mostly) Post-Scarcity (Mostly) Socialism - Cephlin
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/11/18/star_trek_economy_federation_is_only_mostly_post_scarcity.html

======
chiph
So this implies that there are people who want to work in the hellhole that is
the pergium mine on Janus VI (dodging protective homicidal hortas) simply
because they want to show their mastery at mining?

Even in the 24th century there's going to be jobs that very few people want to
do. Yet are necessary. How do they persuade people to do them?

~~~
Cephlin
I guess it would require a social and cultural shift to put more status and
respect on these unwanted jobs.

